# Neck Labels is the price right?



## Psychocitybaby (May 16, 2018)

Hi, everyone.

I've been searching the forums, and I haven't found an answer to my question. Hopefully someone can help me out.

I'd like to have plastisol heat transfers made on a ganged sheet, but every company I contact tells me that I have to make my font thicker. I've tried, but the thickest font I could find that was the least ugly was still iffy. For instance, the font will be thick, but some parts of a letter will have a thinner stroke. I'd have to change my design and IMO, having a thick font all over the label is ugly.

So, I contacted another company that quoted me .60 per label at a 70ct minimum per size. These are individual labels. Apparently the method they're going to use isn't offered by the sheet. 

Is .60 per label too much? It pains me to pay this much when gang sheets are so much cheaper.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

May be best to take the advice from the plastisol transfer suppliers and redesign your label. Deigns for anything have to stay within the limitations of the process being used.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 5, 2018)

We get transfers from Howard CT and they require lines to have a 1pt thickness, which would be Arial at about 16pt. This design has some of the smallest details we're able to print with them for reference, it's a 12.5x17.5 inch sheet: [media]http://i68.tinypic.com/24d0hsh.jpg[/media]


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Psychocitybaby said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I've been searching the forums, and I haven't found an answer to my question. Hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi. Definitely ,the fonts that are easiest for printers are non-serif fonts (ones that have no
thin or tapering lines) so we do tend to tell the 
customer that and see if there are alternative
fonts they might try. 1pt thickness is what i
consider a standard for most transfer companies. 
The pricing seems way out of line for what your 
wanting and I would search for companies that will gang them-- definitely the best way to go.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We've used Versatranz for neck labels and were able to use a 10pt Helvetica font. They gang on a 13X19 page so our cost came up to 15 cents a transfer for a single color.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Can you post a pic of your label? What size is it?

I gang mine, which are what I'd consider a normal size label about 1.75" square, and get 54 labels onto a sheet from Versatranz. I normally order 100 sheets at a time which puts my cost for a 1 color label at just under $.05.

Even if you ordered just 2 sheets your price per label would be about $.66, 10 sheets ~ $.16, 20 sheets ~ $.09. 

Even if you had a massive label, 4" x 4", and could only fit 12 on each 13x19 page you'd still only be looking at around $.31 per label based on 6 sizes, 70 labels per size. 

Based on that I'd say the $.60 is quite a bit too expensive.


----------



## devnpac (Dec 12, 2017)

.60 is way too much for a label, we get ours for about 9cents ea, or maybe less from our manufacturers. Ours are about 3inches in width, fit about 70 or more on a gang sheet with an moq of 50 sheets. Havent needed to order them again. A good PHXfer manufacturer shoudl have no problem printing white or black solid color labels. 1pt stroke for example would be easy enough to do. 

However, if you are printing a colored label (anything not black or white) then you may run into problems. Im not sure about your manufacturer but the one I use uses a white base before printing the color on top. I've wanted to make multiple colored labels in the past but thats where i learned about the white underbase and the only time my manufacturers ever requested for the text to be larger and bolder. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## collegiatecustom (Apr 19, 2018)

splathead said:


> We've used Versatranz for neck labels and were able to use a 10pt Helvetica font. They gang on a 13X19 page so our cost came up to 15 cents a transfer for a single color.


Are you happy with the quality/softness of the Versatranz transfer? Which process are you using?

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

collegiatecustom said:


> Are you happy with the quality/softness of the Versatranz transfer? Which process are you using?
> 
> thanks


Yes, they are the best transfers I've used. Ease of use, soft, and they don't crack like others. 

I'm not sure what you mean by the process I am using?


----------



## collegiatecustom (Apr 19, 2018)

splathead said:


> Yes, they are the best transfers I've used. Ease of use, soft, and they don't crack like others.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by the process I am using?


I mean what formula. EPT or Versacolor. I'm thinking about trying EPT next order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

collegiatecustom said:


> I mean what formula. EPT or Versacolor. I'm thinking about trying EPT next order.



Versacolor is their full color transfer. Can't imagine you would need it for something as small as a label. Anything more than 1 color for a neck tag is probably overkill. Use their EPT.


For larger transfers you may need; do the math. Note their 6 color transfers cost the same as Versacolor. So if you have 6 or less colors do EPT. 7+ do Versacolor.


----------

